

Show HN: Opensource Chrome Extension With AngularJS + UnderscoreJS - ramigb
http://ramigbtech.tumblr.com/post/94482860612/opensource-chrome-extension-with-angularjs-underscore

======
fiatjaf
You should say what your extension does in the title.

